# Disassembly



## nashr1928 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have an HP officejet j6480 and it has a broken hinge. Is there anyone that has a link to show the disassembly?


----------



## G.holmes93 (Jun 4, 2011)

nashr1928 said:


> I have an HP officejet j6480 and it has a broken hinge. Is there anyone that has a link to show the disassembly?



I apologize if this post seems useless to you, but there will be no-where on the internet (probably) to show the disassembly. This is due to people usually taking the easiest option of buying a new printer.


----------



## nashr1928 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Disassembly cont*

Oh yes I fiqured as much, I just thought I would post this just in case there were someone out there that has this information. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## applemao (Jun 4, 2011)

duct tape.


----------



## nashr1928 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Disassembly cont*

To applemao: The problem is there is an interlock switch engaged with the hinge so the unit will not work unless i can bypass the switch. I prefer epoxy but i do have ducktape.lol


----------



## tremmor (Jun 7, 2011)

As mentioned they are cheap enough. On the other hand take a look here at HP.
Its asking for info i do not have related to bar code and number. might help if determined. http://h20141.www2.hp.com/hpparts/default.aspx?mscssid=22C332D1A4E44871879D06D4F07A4BD3


----------

